# help needed for newbie



## daverdlc (Mar 9, 2009)

hi all,
just got myself e new dvd for the car a cant fit it cause i cant remove the old stereo(blaupunkt malaga cd36) i have the removal tools they are flat blades with a t shape on the end you insert with rings to hold,when i put the removal tools in a can feel them engage put when i pull nothing ive pulled that hard that they cut into my fingers.can anyone shed some lighte on this problem pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease ive got to get this peice of cr_p out of my car.ray:
cheers dave.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Either pull up or down on them they should release.Or they just let it go then it is just a matter of using gloves or something that doesn't dig into your fingers. Let us know....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what type of car is it....did you remove the retaining screws?


----------

